# self constructed cages



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Has anyone built their own cages? Right now I have my rats in an aquarium and I really have to change that soon, But I haven't found the right cage for them, I want something that they'll enjoy, not something that they'll just sleep in.... Anyway, if anyone has built their own cages I'd like some advice, whether its a good or bad idea, I know a guy who built his ferret a cage, and it has yet to escape it so i'm thinking about talking to him to...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Many people here have built their own cages, some to remarkable effect. Personally, though, I'd rather save the expense and work and buy something that suits me easily. (mmmm..... Ferret Nation... :lol: )


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

My cages are being worked on right now by my grandfather....not the best, but better than what they're in now (one is a 30 gal aquarium with 3 stories of topper, one is made of two metal mesh shelving units from Target - and it's pink.lol). 

The new cages will be 4 feet tall by 2 feet wide by a foot deep, and have 4 levels. Powder coated wire, and the floors will be made with powdercoated sheetmetal that I'll cover with towels


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

my mum has a bird cage, I was thinking of somehow rigging something up with that, but i think i'll be outta luck since the bars are probably spaced too big... maybe this is a stupid question but why powdercoated? what does that do?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Regular (Galvanized) metal can absorb the odor of urine and yuck. How big is the spacing in the cage? My boys live in a cage with 1" spacing.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Before I upgraded to my Ferret Nations, I had a homemade cage that I built (with the help of my handy neighbor, Jim). It was 4' long, 3' tall, and 2' wide. It could hold up to 12-13 rats. Although it had a few minor issues, such as the doors not wanting to shut right and the fact that no chewers could live in it, I adored the cage. It was easy to clean and during the summer it stayed cool inside it, while during the winter it stayed warm. I sold it to my friend in December/January, and her boyfriend installed (safe!) lighting on the inside, which is absolutely amazing - it's like a rat showcase! Here are some pictures:

With nothing in it...










And fully decorated...


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

oh wow, i really like that, and it doesn't look like it would take up much room either, not any more room than a regular dresser would. Its too bad my boyfriend isn't all that handy... i'll have to figure something out on my own lol.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*When I made my cages I used old book shelfs, you just have to build a door, or else you can use wire cutters and just cut doors for each level and use zip ties to keep them on and then something chew proof to keep the door closed. I built a door , I have a 3 level and a 5 level I should really get better pitctures of. You can also get a rabbit cage and put mesh over the whole thing, I did that for my younger girls and they love it. It can hold up to 6 rats and I have 5 girls in there right now. My 3 level can hold 7 rats and I have 4 boys in there right now. *


----------

